# Slava Anyone?



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry to post to a live auction, I hope I havent spoilt it for anyone hoping to pick this one up... 

Slava on ebay


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

"We will be selling as a BUY IT NOW for $60,000 and that is a firm price!"

Damn...was gonna offer 'em 50...60 is just plain greedy.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Just as I was going to buy it Jason, you had to go ahead and spoil it all :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, the "paperwork" is what comes with any new Slava - nothing to distinguish it from any other one. So I'd only go to maybe 40k :rofl:

They're having a laugh (all the way to the bank {Washington Mutual} if they sell it at that) *SURELY!* :scare2:

JC Superstar - it's a Quartz! WTF - if I buy it will they get the Queen to present me with it?

And correct me if I'm wrong but how did it get presented in 1986, when maybe the date code on the paperwork looks like either the 4th September 1990, or the 9th April 1990 - can never remember if Slava uses month first or day first h34r:

So is it kosher? Hmmmm! I always thought the last figures on Slava papers were the date code.??


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

if that goes he is "salesman of the year"


----------

